# Hay feeder I built



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a hay feeder I build a while ago and wanted to post up here. I did post it in my journal but never up here for others to really see.
































I made it from wood laying around which makes it better. 
I still use this and I throw a bale of hay in it and the goats just pick it apart. The "catch tray" works pretty good but they still waste hay. I
ts the best I've come up with so far though. What is nice is that the wasted hay falls right down on the others side of the tray whihc makes it easy to pick up and toss back into the feeder, if the hay is clean.

I have another one too. I really like this one. It's tricked out. LOL Only have these few pictures of it though.











On this one the sides are for a step, for the Nigerians and the baby goats. This one wastes more hay because there are no cattle panels, just wood, but it works out good because there is no need to lay straw down. They hay works. haha

Also the sides are there because the bad goats like to jump in and lay on the hay. So sides went up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 20, 2012)

That is great. What I like best is that it is simple.


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 23, 2012)

I like it.  Built a hay feeder last year but the goats were always tipping it over.  So I chained it to the overhead which helped but the goats were also able to use their horns to drag the hay out of the feeder.  With your wire setup I think it becomes much harder.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

*Very nice! 

Only thing I would do differently if I made one would be to put a lip around the catch tray to help catch more hay. *


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice. I like it


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 5, 2013)

This is EXACTLY what I want to build! Thanks for posting it!


----------

